# High density lightweight ebike batteries changing the game!



## thead73 (Jun 30, 2016)

Like it or not the Dawn of the E-bike explosion is upon us. Finally battey tech has evolved enough to have a lightweight high density battery on a bicycle. New factories are making better batteries even cheaper. The New panasonic GA 18650 cells I have are great. NO more heavy or dangerous hobby lipos. These new cells are keeping the weight of the bike down while increasing the range and power output. I cant wait to see what batteries come next.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I ride mostly with a new, frame mounted, 17 ah ah GA. In addition, I carry a 6 ah mini, when on rides of undetermined length or steepness. That's for the fatbike, on the e Montague I carry in the plane, I mostly just use the 6'er, I also have two 11.5 ah batteries, also Panasonic, so I can mix and match as required. No range anxiety plus no packing a large battery when only going 10 miles or whatever. It also gives me better use of my solar powered ( grid tie PV) charger. I can be charging one while riding with one. I need to see how far I can go on ALL of them. The Gravelly Range ride in Montana, (correct spelling, google it) from the Ennis Mt. airport is a contender for that.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Battery tech will hopefully keep improving, and at least get cheaper as more are produced. 

I only have the one 11.5ah Panasonic Dolphin battery but am eyeing a rack mount 20ah as a part time range extender. Also that 6ah for shorter runs and mini extender. Knowing what wh/mi you get from different avg. spds. helps to better understand how many ah you need. But as pp says if you aren't going far on a regular basis you don't need a big, heavier than necessary battery. But if you want to load on the miles be prepared to load on the weight.

The Gravelly Range Ride looks great! According to my personal wh/mi use 72 miles would be within range with an average spd. of 20 mph with the combo I have in mind. Another one for the list.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Isn't it great to not worry about altitude caused range reductions when planning routes and rides? With ePower 20mi is 20mi no matter where it is! Or, the range on a full charge is the same no matter how high you are .


----------

